# Initial Entry Date Waiver



## mj02 (May 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I just received which looks to be a waiver on my Initial Entry Date to Australia. The content of the facilitation letter are as below:

----------------------------
NOTIFICATION REGARDING TRAVEL IN BREACH OF VISA CONDITION 8504
This condition required that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made
before XXX.
Recently this department received correspondence advising that the following visa
holder(s) may not comply with this condition by entering Australia within the prescribed time frame.
XXX
XXX

While failure to comply with visa conditions may render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 I am writing to advise that the department has decided not to cancel the relevant visa(s).
General Skilled Migration has no objection to the visa holder(s) travelling to and entering Australia while they continue to hold a Class SI Subclass 189 visa.
-----------------------------

Has anyone got the IED waived off? Looking for inputs on whether they have traveled to Australia post waiver and how was the experience in terms of Visa validation process or any other things to keep in consideration while travelling post waiver of IED.

Thanks..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, that is the waiver letter. I know someone who received this letter, but they haven't traveled yet. Their IED was Dec 2016 and VEVO still shows their visa status as IN EFFECT.

There shouldn't be anything else to take care of when traveling, but carry a copy of this letter too just in case...


Related:
*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tter-exemption-initial-entry-requirement.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9668290-post19208.html*


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

mj02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received which looks to be a waiver on my Initial Entry Date to Australia. The content of the facilitation letter are as below:
> 
> ...


Yes, Received the same.

However, I am also looking for confirmation bias!


Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mj02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received which looks to be a waiver on my Initial Entry Date to Australia. The content of the facilitation letter are as below:
> 
> ...


i know a guy from Philippines who got IED waiver, he traveled after IED, showed that letter at immigration and had no troubles


----------



## bhavesh_gala (Oct 26, 2015)

hi Sultan / Others,

Have received the following Notice alongwith the PR Grant itself, does this mean that I can travel even beyond the IED. - Or is this a letter that is generally sent to everyone who are Granted PR

Reading the letter, am not clear if this exempts the IED condition
_
NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.

Travelling to Australia
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa.
Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.
Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified._


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

bhavesh_gala said:


> hi Sultan / Others,
> 
> Have received the following Notice alongwith the PR Grant itself, does this mean that I can travel even beyond the IED. - Or is this a letter that is generally sent to everyone who are Granted PR
> 
> ...


_

Yes, this is the IED waiver; and no, it is not sent to everyone but I guess only to those whose IED is too short. I've seen this exact pdf sent to another forum member along with his visa grant._


----------



## bhavesh_gala (Oct 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, this is the IED waiver; and no, it is not sent to everyone but I guess only to those whose IED is too short. I've seen this exact pdf sent to another forum member along with his visa grant.


Thanks Keeda.....I thought so too, however I just got some message in a expat WhatsApp group saying that this is sent to everyone who gets a grant and is not the facilitation letter . Just confused now 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

bhavesh_gala said:


> Thanks Keeda.....I thought so too, however I just got some message in a expat WhatsApp group saying that this is sent to everyone who gets a grant and is not the facilitation letter . Just confused now
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


No, it is not sent to everyone for sure. Wasn't sent to me and my IED was about a month from grant date. I still did not get it. I saw 2 grants yesterday and wasn't sent to any of them either.


----------



## bhavesh_gala (Oct 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No, it is not sent to everyone for sure. Wasn't sent to me and my IED was about a month from grant date. I still did not get it. I saw 2 grants yesterday and wasn't sent to any of them either.


Thanks again KeeDa

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrathore (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I have received my grant on 21st July 2017 and IED is mentioned as 06th Aug 2017.
Now this is too short notice to travel.

I have not received any waiver email as others have got here. 
Did you people get the waiver same day as the grant of after some days.

Too confused if I should book the tickets ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ashrathore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant on 21st July 2017 and IED is mentioned as 06th Aug 2017.
> Now this is too short notice to travel.
> ...


At least 3 members above received it on the same day, or rather, with the same "IMMI Grant Notification" email. Some who requested for it after the grant received the exact same pdf: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tter-exemption-initial-entry-requirement.html*


----------



## ashrathore (Jul 22, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> At least 3 members above received it on the same day, or rather, with the same "IMMI Grant Notification" email. Some who requested for it after the grant received the exact same pdf: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tter-exemption-initial-entry-requirement.html*


Good to know that they are entertaining the request.
Do you have any idea how much time it took for others to get the exemption letter
after the request.

If it would take more than few days, I need to be ready with plan B.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ashrathore said:


> Good to know that they are entertaining the request.
> Do you have any idea how much time it took for others to get the exemption letter
> after the request.
> 
> If it would take more than few days, I need to be ready with plan B.


Unfortunately, there is no average timeframe. One got it under a week, the other guy got it in about 2 weeks while I know someone who never got a reply so he traveled instead.


----------



## ashrathore (Jul 22, 2016)

*IED extended*

Hi all,

All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.

I am adding my experience here, about the first issue I faced after my grant. I got the grant on 21st July 2017 and my First entry date was 06th Aug 2017. Now a period of 15 days is too short to make this kind on move. I understand, you can just visit and return back but travelling with 2 dependents was a lot of money wasted in tickets.

I desperately tried to extend the date. I did the following:

1) Wrote email to GSM Adelaid (	[email protected] ), requesting to extend the date on last friday. No response till Monday.

2) Tried calling helpline, but this is a waste of effort. The person who will attend your call can just give some info and noting else.

3) Again wrote a mail today but added the GSM Brisbane email as well ([email protected] ). Because my processing was done in Brisbane, but got grant for Adelaid.

4) Got the mail today itself, and GSM Brisbane waived of the IED requirement.

I thought this may prove useful for someone.


----------



## ashrathore (Jul 22, 2016)

*Thanks Keeda*

Thanks Keeda for your support.


----------



## sarazayan (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post. I am new to this forum. Can anyone please tell me that after getting grant and IED , do we specifically need to land on that region or anywhere in Australia? As I am having family members in Victoria but I am going 489 for NT.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sarazayan said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post. I am new to this forum. Can anyone please tell me that after getting grant and IED , do we specifically need to land on that region or anywhere in Australia? As I am having family members in Victoria but I am going 489 for NT.


You simply need to clear passport control at the airport. It can be any airport in Australia, so it doesn't need to be the state/territory that has sponsored you.


----------



## sarazayan (Jul 25, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> sarazayan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## bhavesh_gala (Oct 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> At least 3 members above received it on the same day, or rather, with the same "IMMI Grant Notification" email. Some who requested for it after the grant received the exact same pdf: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tter-exemption-initial-entry-requirement.html*


hi KeeDa,

Just one more question on the waiver pdf that I have received

Unlike the facilitation letters that I have seen on other forums, the letter that I received alongwith the Grant doesnt specifically mention applicant details.

Just want to make sure that this is the same facilitation letter that helps extend the initial entry date.

thanks,


----------



## bhavesh_gala (Oct 26, 2015)

ashrathore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.
> 
> ...


thanks ashrathore, very helpful information


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

bhavesh_gala said:


> hi KeeDa,
> 
> Just one more question on the waiver pdf that I have received
> 
> ...


Hi Bhavesh

Although I never received this, I have seen two and both did not have any names. I think it is safe to assume that since this letter was sent accompanying the grant letter, then somewhere in their system they must've flagged about this IED waiver.


----------



## bhavesh_gala (Oct 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hi Bhavesh
> 
> Although I never received this, I have seen two and both did not have any names. I think it is safe to assume that since this letter was sent accompanying the grant letter, then somewhere in their system they must've flagged about this IED waiver.


Thanks so much KeeDa

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

ashrathore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.
> 
> ...


congratulations for you visa grant and good to hear that you got waiver. 

This is great info, I have bookmarked this just in case.


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

bhavesh_gala said:


> hi KeeDa,
> 
> Just one more question on the waiver pdf that I have received
> 
> ...


I received the same with my visa grant today...can you sharr of you used that to enter after IED?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## amermardini (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi all,
If I want to request for IED wavier, shall I do this be sending DIBP an email, and if yes what should I mention on that email ?
Appreciating your advises


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amermardini said:


> Hi all,
> If I want to request for IED wavier, shall I do this be sending DIBP an email, and if yes what should I mention on that email ?
> Appreciating your advises


Yes, an email because there is no other way (your immiAccount application does not allow for any communication now except for passport change). Write about compelling and convincing reasons why you cannot travel by the IED.


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

bhavesh_gala said:


> Thanks so much KeeDa
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Hi Bhavesh/Kee Daa,

I also got an email along with the grant letter but still not sure if a facilitation letter is also required. Though the letter clearly mentions I'm not sure if this is the IED waiver or not.
"General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition".

Questions:
1) Have you traveled beyond the IED or know anyone who hasn't received a facilitation letter along with this letter and traveled beyond their IED?
2) I've read in forums that a facilitation letter would contain all your details but the letter sent is a generic letter, would that cause problems.

/Staokeer


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

staokeer said:


> Hi Bhavesh/Kee Daa,
> 
> I also got an email along with the grant letter but still not sure if a facilitation letter is also required. Though the letter clearly mentions I'm not sure if this is the IED waiver or not.
> "General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition".
> ...


Yes..pls request for facilitating letter . I got it and it will have all your names listed

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

samuel_ay said:


> Yes..pls request for facilitating letter . I got it and it will have all your names listed
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Samuel,

thx for your reply.

a) do you mean to say that the generic letter I received along with the grant (without application details) is an IED waiver ?

b) Is a facilitation letter mandatory else you have to abide by IED ?

c) Did you also receive the generic letter along with the grant ?

d) Can you share your 
Grant date, 
IED date 
Facilitation letter date

/Staokeer


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

staokeer said:


> Samuel,
> 
> thx for your reply.
> 
> ...




Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

samuel_ay said:


> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for your reply Samuel, you've been extremely helpful.

Though I agree with you yet I've read this thread(link below) where oracle_engine had specifically asked GSM team to clarify on the generic pdf letter.

===========snippet from the thread================
Further, I asked for re-confirmation from them on email as below :

Can you please confirm me that the content of the attached letter means that I along with my family can enter Australia after the entry date mentioned in the Grant letter ?
I am asking because I want to be 100% confirm that arriving after the date mentioned in the letter would not cancel my PR status.
Please respond and please can you issue me the final date for first entry to Australia as current date : 02/12/2016 is very difficult and I can plan according to the new date ?


In response, I got this :

Thank you for your email.
It is not possible to change the initial entry date. As per the attached letter the Department has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.

Your visa is valid for 5 years as per the ‘Visa Grant Notice’.
===============================================

Thread link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...irst-entry-date-help-suggestion-required.html

My Conclusion:
From another thread I read that the generic email is not sent to everyone
In DIBP's reply to oracle_engine they agreed that IED is waived off with the generic letter.
oracle_engine had eventually got a facilitation letter so he was in a safe spot.
All active forum members like Kaju, Kee Daa,Sultan Azam, Andrey, Maggie-May have agreed in various threads that the generic email is indeed an IED waiver.
But even though I believe the generic letter is IED waiver yet I'd not risk unless I get a facilitation letter.


/Stokeer


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

staokeer said:


> Thanks so much for your reply Samuel, you've been extremely helpful.
> 
> Though I agree with you yet I've read this thread(link below) where oracle_engine had specifically asked GSM team to clarify on the generic pdf letter.
> 
> ...


It's better to be safe with facilitation letter. GSM are extremely helpful so getting a letter.shd not be a problem. However they take minimum 2 weeks to respond

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

samuel_ay said:


> It's better to be safe with facilitation letter. GSM are extremely helpful so getting a letter.shd not be a problem. However they take minimum 2 weeks to respond
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi All, 

I emailed skilled.support asking them if I can enter Australia even after the IED and this is the response I had received.

===========
The notice to visa holders- Initial entry date form will facilitate your entry into Australia after the Initial Entry Date expiry. You should retain a copy of this letter as you may require it when making your travel arrangements, when boarding your flights or on arrival in Australia.

In answer to your enquiry yes you and your family can enter Australia after the initial entry date mentioned in the grant letter.
===========

Conclusion:
a) I only have the generic letter.
b) I didn't receive a facilitation letter yet skilled.support confirmed that I and my family can enter after IED.
c) Will travel to Oz at a later date.


Thanks
Staokeer


----------



## ravzhere15 (Dec 21, 2017)

*IED Waiver required*

Hi Ashrathore,

I have a similar situation.

Grant Date: 20 Dec
IED: 1 Feb 2018
Travelling in such a short time is costly as there 2 dependents along with me.

As suggested by you, I wrote an email to GSM Adelaide as my visa was processed by Adelaide.
I got a reply within a day with generic pdf with title:

"NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING
IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE"

this notice doesnt include my name. Now, I have few questions:
1. Did you get a letter from GSM with all applicant names?
2. Have you now travelled to Australia and that I assume after crossing IED?
3. I called dibp and they still suggest me to travel before this IED else my visa is bound to cancel if I breach the condition. Is that true?
4. What can I do to get a letter with applicant names to be more sure?

Thanks



ashrathore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

ravzhere15 said:


> Hi Ashrathore,
> 
> I have a similar situation.
> 
> ...


Hi ravzhere15,

I was stuck in the same situation as you are which is to confirm if the generic email is sufficient as an IED or not.

I emailed DIBP and asked them specifically if it's an IED waiver and they confirmed that the generic email is indeed an IED waiver.

Further, 1 week later they sent me another email which included me and my dependent details clearly saying that the IED is waived off. 

So, the generic email which you have received is indeed an IED waiver.

/Syed


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Apart from the short IED date from the Grant date, what are the other possibilities that one can get a waiver? Any examples please?


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

staokeer said:


> Hi ravzhere15,
> 
> I was stuck in the same situation as you are which is to confirm if the generic email is sufficient as an IED or not.
> 
> ...


Also, found another link to confirm what I ssaid
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...irst-entry-date-help-suggestion-required.html

/Syed


----------



## ravzhere15 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for the quick revert, Syed.

I called dibp again and they said that the pdf is generic message sent to all requesting for ied waiver.

As this is late december, all COs are on leave and will not return bu early Jan next year, they further suggested me to wait for COs actual reply on this in Jan and they cant comment anything on this generic pdf.

So looks like, I have to wait for Jan and can be very sure only if I get a letter from CO with applicant names, which would be confirmed waiver.

One question, so have you travelled now to Aust?



staokeer said:


> Hi ravzhere15,
> 
> I was stuck in the same situation as you are which is to confirm if the generic email is sufficient as an IED or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

ravzhere15 said:


> Thanks for the quick revert, Syed.
> 
> I called dibp again and they said that the pdf is generic message sent to all requesting for ied waiver.
> 
> ...


No, it's not sent to all. Recently my friend got his grant but didn't get this letter.

Also when DIBP emailed me the facilitation letter, they had said that even though they already sent the generic letter, they are including this faciliation letter.

In Vevo, my status shows as ineffect 

/syed


----------



## ravzhere15 (Dec 21, 2017)

Still waiting for facilitation letter with the names. I have not got reply on my email sent to GSM on 22 Dec. I need the facilitation letter asap as few days are left.

Is there any other way to get the revert?
I tried calling them too but there is a long queue over the phone and they dont give appropriate answer on the phone.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Apart from the short IED date from the Grant date, what are the other possibilities that one can get a waiver? Any examples please?


Medical grounds, pregnancy, birth, death, court travel restrictions etc. come to mind

Cheers


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends,
My First Entry date was waived off upon my request and I was sent a notice (pdf) for the same.

Howver, myVEVO app still shows my first entry date as that mentioned in the grant letter.

Is the waive off not reflected in myVEVO app ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nanho said:


> Friends,
> My First Entry date was waived off upon my request and I was sent a notice (pdf) for the same.
> 
> Howver, myVEVO app still shows my first entry date as that mentioned in the grant letter.
> ...


No, it does not reflect there.


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, this is the IED waiver; and no, it is not sent to everyone but I guess only to those whose IED is too short. I've seen this exact pdf sent to another forum member along with his visa grant.


Hi All,

Need your expert advise. 

I got my subclass 190 grant today 22nd march 2019 and the IED for me says 1st April 2019. 

Along with grant also received below letter. 

I cannot come to australia as per given date. What should i do. 

Should i send a email to skill select as given in the email. 

please assist. 

_
NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.

Travelling to Australia
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa.
Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.
Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified._


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriyans.katariya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your expert advise.
> 
> ...


_

You have nothing to worry or reconfirm 

Your IED has been waived and you can enter Australia at any point of time within the validity of the pr of 5 years

Make sure that this specific letter is attached to every dependent grant email also

Cheers_


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

NB said:


> You have nothing to worry or reconfirm
> 
> Your IED has been waived and you can enter Australia at any point of time within the validity of the pr of 5 years
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. 

Can you confirm one more thing below as you suggested, do you mean i should have received an email having this letter and grant letter or you asking me to carry this letter with every dependent grant letter when i travel to australia. 

_*Make sure that this specific letter is attached to every dependent grant email also*_


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriyans.katariya said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Can you confirm one more thing below as you suggested, do you mean i should have received an email having this letter and grant letter or you asking me to carry this letter with every dependent grant letter when i travel to australia.
> 
> _*Make sure that this specific letter is attached to every dependent grant email also*_


I am sure you must have received separate emails for yourself and every dependent included in your application 

If so, then each email should have this letter attached

Thus whenever any of you travel to Australia, each of you should invariably carry the grant letter and a copy of this waiver without fail

Cheers


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

NB said:


> I am sure you must have received separate emails for yourself and every dependent included in your application
> 
> If so, then each email should have this letter attached
> 
> ...


No,I have received this letter in a seperate email and grant emails separetly. 

I am currently in australia and my family is in india. 

Please suggest further action.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*IED Waiver confirmation to experts please*

Hi Experts ,

Request you to see if this refers to IED waiver. Would like to seek your insight

This information is regarding the following applicants:

Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled – Independent (SI-189) visa.
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.
General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Experts ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. This is the waiver. Does this doc have all the family member names as well ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Seenu1986 said:


> Yes. This is the waiver. Does this doc have all the family member names as well ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Seenu it has my name , Wife's and Son's


----------



## srisg48rao (Apr 1, 2017)

*Initial entry Date waiver - Notice*

Hi All,

I had requested Skilled support team to waive off my initial entry date. 
I got the following reply: 

Can I consider that this is a waiver and I can indeed travel beyond first entry date. 
I had requested waiver for my family members earlier and I had recieved a proper facilitation letter. 
The below letter looks like a notice. So, I am bit confused.


Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa
This information is applicable to:
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.
General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this
notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.
Children born outside of Australia
Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an
Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to
your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the
department’s website. See: www.homeaffairs.gov.au
Travelling to Australia
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa
holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa.
Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking
in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.
Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa
validity is verified.


----------



## srisg48rao (Apr 1, 2017)

*Initial entry date waiver - Notice*

Hi All,

I had requested the skilled support team to waive off my initial entry date. I recieved the below notice. 

Can this be considered as a waiver for intial entry date? 
I am a bit confused because when I had earlier requested a similar waive off for family, I recieved a proper facilitation letter which looked like a waive off. 

But, with below notice, I am bit confused. Please share ur thoughts.


Notice which I recieved: 



Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa
This information is applicable to:
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.
General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this
notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.
Children born outside of Australia
Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an
Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to
your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the
department’s website. See: www.homeaffairs.gov.au
Travelling to Australia
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa
holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa.
Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking
in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.
Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa
validity is verified.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

srisg48rao said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had requested the skilled support team to waive off my initial entry date. I recieved the below notice.
> 
> ...


They're saying they won't refuse you entry simply because you missed your IED, and this should be enough evidence to get you on the plane.

If you arrive before the IED then you have legal protections but these fall away if you arrive after so they're saying they can't give you a cast iron guarantee you'll be admitted because there are many things out of their control, which is fair enough.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

srisg48rao said:


> Can I consider that this is a waiver and I can indeed travel beyond first entry date.


Yes.


srisg48rao said:


> I had requested waiver for my family members earlier and I had received a proper facilitation letter.
> The below letter looks like a notice. So, I am bit confused.


Disregard the email subject (presence of the word "facilitation"). I am sure the contents of the pdfs/ letters are the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srisg48rao said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had requested the skilled support team to waive off my initial entry date. I recieved the below notice.
> 
> ...


It’s a waiver
Make sure that all applicants are mentioned in the email

Cheers


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Dear friends,
I have my IED in the month of October but due to Corona pandemic, planning to move to Australia next year only. Just wanted to check if anyone got IED waiver because of the pandemic?

Also, what is the process to request waiver for all family members for NSW state?

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arjunpinu said:


> Dear friends,
> I have my IED in the month of October but due to Corona pandemic, planning to move to Australia next year only. Just wanted to check if anyone got IED waiver because of the pandemic?
> 
> Also, what is the process to request waiver for all family members for NSW state?
> ...


There is a general blanket waiver of IED in view of the pandemic
Still to be safe, you can make an application to DHA on [email protected]

Make sure you mention all family members names individually 

Cheers


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

NB said:


> There is a general blanket waiver of IED in view of the pandemic
> Still to be safe, you can make an application to DHA on [email protected]
> 
> Make sure you mention all family members names individually
> ...


Awesome if they do it

My IED is due Nov 2020. Although i'm ready to bear the cost for isolation/quarantine, i'm very much uncomfortable putting my spouse and kid's life at risk.

I reside in Dallas, Texas - yesterday's count was 1000+ positive; flyover from here to San Francisco or Los Angeles which is a hop to Sydney and California is an hot spot as well; ~20 hrs of people huddled together and no testing before boarding (anyone maybe an asymptomatic case, including maybe myself or my family members)

A roller coaster ride until Grant and now this 

Applying to AUS PR was an opportunity to escape this yearly stress cycles. About 6 months in to the pandemic and was hoping for a sympathetic approach and planning by AUS. Considering that some people who are infected may suffer life long health issues, im very very concerned about the safety of their lives and definitely not worth a shot at this.

The question that i do not have an answer for: What if, during or after quarantine,any of us become critical infected?


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

NB said:


> There is a general blanket waiver of IED in view of the pandemic
> Still to be safe, you can make an application to DHA on [email protected]
> 
> Make sure you mention all family members names individually
> ...


Thank you so much NB as usual for your quick response and guidance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

2totango said:


> Awesome if they do it
> 
> My IED is due Nov 2020. Although i'm ready to bear the cost for isolation/quarantine, i'm very much uncomfortable putting my spouse and kid's life at risk.
> 
> ...


Buy a private health insurance before you land for your entire family 

Cheers


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

NB said:


> Buy a private health insurance before you land for your entire family
> 
> Cheers



Thank you! We are mulling over whether we really wanna go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi NB,

Is it? I thought Australia offers public medical facilities. Do we need private insurance? Can you point me to any thread that has the details on what and how's of private insurance. I didn't know about this; and I have plans to travel in Aug month from USA.

Many thx


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

twister68 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Is it? I thought Australia offers public medical facilities. Do we need private insurance? Can you point me to any thread that has the details on what and how's of private insurance. I didn't know about this; and I have plans to travel in Aug month from USA.
> 
> Many thx


Yes, Australia has public medical facilities but first thing they do is to access if its life threatening or Not. If its not life threatening they send patient home and waiting time is to months. One of my friend's kidney failed and they considered it Non-Life threatening and he had to wait for 4 months to get operated and meantime he has to take pain killer to survive.


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Oh, that's so sad to hear. This medical system seems to be convoluted everywhere. And I was thinking that US is the worst (for I have lived in UK too)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Muka said:


> Yes, Australia has public medical facilities but first thing they do is to access if its life threatening or Not. If its not life threatening they send patient home and waiting time is to months. One of my friend's kidney failed and they considered it Non-Life threatening and he had to wait for 4 months to get operated and meantime he has to take pain killer to survive.


If you don’t take private insurance, you have to pay an additional levy on your income

I am sure you know how to google and check the advantage of private health insurance over Medicare 

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

NB said:


> If you don’t take private insurance, you have to pay an additional levy on your income
> 
> I am sure you know how to google and check the advantage of private health insurance over Medicare
> 
> Cheers


Not necessarily.
Except for low income earners (below 28.5K), everyone pays the Medicare Levy, even those in the private schemes. Private insurance only helps high income (90K single/ 180K family) earners to avoid the surcharge.

*Medicare Levy vs Medicare Levy Surcharge – What’s the Difference and Do They Affect Me?*


----------

